# Pink Camo Quiver!



## gmt (Feb 15, 2008)

Just had to share this pic - I just finished making my new quiver and had to post this! Sported it at our club's indoor 3-D shoot a few weeks ago and everyone was lovin' it!


----------



## Growler_Girl (Feb 11, 2008)

*Pink Quiver*

Very nice! Can you supply some to Bawanna's so I can buy one? :wink:

I ordered the black and pink cordura quiver from Neet just the other day....


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

Girl you are stylin'!!!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

just how in the freaking world did you make that??

That is awesome!! I want one!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

can i pay you to make me one???:wink:


----------



## gmt (Feb 15, 2008)

I just decided one day that I was sick of the black adn green camo, and couldn't find anything I really liked, so found myslef some cool fabric, sewed it up, put the plastic tubes from my old quiver in to this one, and away I go!

I already have plans in the works for a new one, because I just got a new set of Cobalt fat-shaft arrows that are a stunning blue, and our new club shirts for the state shoot this year are the same color as my release (can see it peaking out of my quiver pocket) so I think I will try to find fabric to go with those. Plus, I dared one of my buddies to wear the pink at the State Indoor, and he took the dare!:rock:

I'm actually pondering the idea of making them for people who want them - one of the gals at my club has already asked about ones for her little girls...I was thinking about $25 if fabric is provided to me (I will get thread, trim, and plastic tubes if needed) or $25 plus fabric cost if I pick up fabric... If anyone is interested, let me know! (Need just one yard of each fabric to make one quiver.)


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

That is Awesome! You did a great job on it. I would buy one of those!


----------



## gmt (Feb 15, 2008)

If anyone really does want me to make one, shoot me an email at [email protected] and we can work out details!:wave3:


----------



## OhioKate (Dec 15, 2007)

Rock on!!!
I also checked out your club's web site, very nice!


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so awesome. Great job, I love it!


----------

